# Archery deer success!



## Colorado1135

had a hot doe come flying by my stand with this guy on her trail. a couple grunts and he stopped long enough for me to slip a 100 grain muzzy through his heart. he ran about 60 yards or so before piling up.
best buck to date and it happened so fast I didn't have time to get buck fever til after the shot. packing him out sucked though!


----------



## Jim

Congrats man! Nice one!


----------



## lovedr79

Nice!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I like it, I love it! #Bowhunt


----------



## fool4fish1226

Awesome :beer:


----------



## KMixson

Nice deer! Congrats.


----------



## -CN-

Too small.
Throw him back. :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael

-CN- said:


> Too small.
> Throw him back. :LOL2:


Are you Mork, of "Morn and Mindy" fame. "YOU'RE FREE!!!! YOU'RE FREE!!!".... Oh wait! that was Robin Williams, never mind. But it would be about the same results as was with the egg. :lol:


----------



## AllOutdoors

Nice one. Congrats! !!


----------

